# Anyone running Co2 without a sealed room? (A/C unit)



## LeMonJello (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it a total waste of time? Or if anyone has idea's or if they are currently using a system without A/C, i'd like to hear about it.

thanks, newbie here. I have been given a controller, co2 tanks and everything needed to run Co2, would i be wasting money refilling the tanks? the guy who gave it to me said he ran it with his 8" exhaust on all the time, never got above 900ppm and he changed his tank out every week. any thoughts would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## mundaiis (Dec 6, 2012)

LeMonJello said:


> Is it a total waste of time? Or if anyone has idea's or if they are currently using a system without A/C, i'd like to hear about it.
> 
> thanks, newbie here. I have been given a controller, co2 tanks and everything needed to run Co2, would i be wasting money refilling the tanks? the guy who gave it to me said he ran it with his 8" exhaust on all the time, never got above 900ppm and he changed his tank out every week. any thoughts would be appreciated. thanks


Once a week is way to much to be refilling a 20 pound tank?, I presume?
I set up a 50 pound tank for a friend,
he has a sealed room,
he refills the tank once every 4 months!.
60 dollars.

Now with this sealed room you have to dial things in very well,
humidity will be a problem.

Dehumidifier will raise temps and electric bill greatly.
You would probably want to go with an AC with dehumidifying capabilities.

And even then its not truly seal because an AC need to vent the heat out of the room, so you would be losing ppm's while its exhausting.

I think it is a waste of money, unless you have a huge crop you be losing money if anything.

Ambient air hold around 400ppm, optimum ppm Co2 is around 1400-1800.
Too much Co2 can halt growth.

One thing for sure is you do not want to be releasing co2 constantly, and there is a chart that come with your regulator you should check out, or look on the internet for a chart.
Using a cycle timer it will give you a certain amount of minutes for the cubic footage of your room.

Depending on you air leakage you will have to adjust this figure.

In a sealed room, you open the door and co2 leaks right out, turning the co2 on immediately.
Close the door, breath for a few mins, co2 turns off and exceeds the limit of 1500ppm i put on my room.

In a comparison, if u want to use co2,

16 weeks flower, by 35 dollars a week = 560$ or 315$ a 9 week crop, or,

16 weeks flower for 60 dollars total = 33.75 for a 9 week crop.

35 dollars a week to my friends 3.75$ a week.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 6, 2012)

the guy that gave it to you was obviously an idiot. what a waste.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 6, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> the guy that gave it to you was obviously an idiot. what a waste.


 exactly, Why was he exhausting when he had c02? no wonder he went through it and couldn't get it high enough.

2 types of rooms

Sealed means SEALED, NO exhausting, supplement c02

open, you exchange air to bring fresh c02 in because your NOT supplementing it.


----------



## jjbel (Dec 7, 2012)

get an ecotecnics co2 controller and fan speed controller with a co2 anayliser you dont need to vent all the time and dont need a sealed room, you can keep your daytime co2 at 1500ppm no worries with your fans an a heater connected and managed altogether.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 7, 2012)

I use co2 in my tents from tanks and a simple ppm regulator on a timer. I vent the room but not all day. In a 4 x 4 tent i vent for 5 minutes 3 times a day right before a fresh refill. I use automated vent dampers to shut the room back off. What it does is basically i have the tent around 1500 ppm after a fil for several hours with internal fans down low blowing the co2 back up since its heavier then air and goes to lowest points. This causes it to cascade back over top of plants. Then my timers open vent out all the air in the tent while my intake pulls fresh air in . The timers kick of both in and out take fans the dampers close shut making it a sealed room and a fresh full co2 fill comes in. This allows a fresh air fill and helps with over condensation while allowing my plants full co2 saturation. I sometimes set an extra exchange during lights out since co2 is only used when lights on and this will help with moisture during cooling to prevent bud rot.I use about 2 tanks a month 20lbs which is about $40 a month. My larger setups just get a good co2 generator installed with a digital ppm monitor.


----------



## Nmccray420 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use a 4x4x7 tent with a 20lb Co2 tank with a Coco digital ppm controller. It turns the Co2 on when ppm's reach below 1300 and off when it hits 1500 ppm. I also use a C.A.A.P temperature control which I have my exhaust, booster fan and Co2 controller plugged into. My temp control is set at 88 degrees. My fans turn on once every 30 minutes or so for no more than 2-5 min but ppms never below 800. I've used this setup for two grows now and i only refill my tank at the beginning of the flower cycle. It last until about week 6 of flower at which that point I lower temperature and stop Co2 use anyway. 

I tried leaving the booster fan on for a couple days to bring in constant fresh air plus more Co2. It seemed logical but it didnt work. Ppm's would get to 1500 and then rapidly drop below 1300 within minutes.


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Dec 10, 2012)

mundaiis said:


> Once a week is way to much to be refilling a 20 pound tank?, I presume?
> I set up a 50 pound tank for a friend,
> he has a sealed room,
> he refills the tank once every 4 months!.
> ...


I ran a bottle system in a sealed 10x10 room with a ppm level of 1400 and i had to fill my shit one a week....weird? (30#er)


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 10, 2012)

TheKushguy420 said:


> I ran a bottle system in a sealed 10x10 room with a ppm level of 1100 and i had to fill my shit one a week....weird? (30#er)


 that is weird, guess it wasn't as sealed as you thought. 
If my supplier fills my bottle to at least 1200 psi, my 20 lb tank lasts for over a month at 1500 ppm's.


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shit guess not...and I had a typo it was 1400 ppm


----------



## Gardenshelper (Dec 14, 2012)

I run mostly sealed rooms and I have noticed that without at least some supplimental Co2 the PPMs will fall to under 100 I only keep it at 600ish and normal temps 78-80f


----------

